
How switching from Windows to Mac brought me to Linux - ribice
https://www.ribice.ba/win-to-mac/
======
iDemonix
Bit of an odd article, why didn't OP just go with Linux in the first place? It
sounds like he/she already had experience with it anyway.

Personally I use a Mac in my sysadmin/devops role and have done for about 15
years now. Every OS has its drawbacks and flaws, personally I stuck with Mac
as it's such a great all rounder: I can run all my scripts, use Vagrant,
Docker and so on easily - all with beautiful hardware which gives a nice
feeling (trackpad, screen quality etc).

I tried Linux on the desktop briefly, but it always feels slightly unpolished
or clunky compared to Mac - but then Apple pour billions in to developing
their OS and its UI/UX.

Linux is arguably the world's most important OS, but for me it belongs on a
server, headless.

~~~
ribice
OP here,

As mentioned I did use Linux on several occasions previously. On my previous
work we used plenty of Oracle tools that were not available for Linux at that
time, and older documentation is written in Word/Excel hence we were forced to
use Windows.

When I moved I got a Mac, not by choice, so I had to use it for last 6 months
(I didn't feel to comfortable to request a new laptop immediately after
joining).

Once I felt comfortable I asked for a ThinkPad (x1 carbon 5th gen).

~~~
iDemonix
When I joined my company I got given a laptop which was utter shit. The
keyboard barely worked, the display was awful, the hinge squeaked, the
trackpad felt awful and the charging port broke - despite it costing a
fortune.

I also didn't feel comfortable requesting a new laptop immediately, but
eventually got a MBP. I didn't feel the need to write an article about it
though.

